# 2009 Bowtech/Diamond line up



## Superhog

for all you interested.....2009 Bowtech & Diamond bows 
http://i472.photobucket.com/albums/rr86/btguymt/admiral.jpg
http://i472.photobucket.com/albums/rr86/btguymt/captain.jpg
http://i472.photobucket.com/albums/rr86/btguymt/sentinel.jpg
http://i472.photobucket.com/albums/rr86/btguymt/brigadier.jpg
http://i472.photobucket.com/albums/rr86/btguymt/82nd.jpg
http://i472.photobucket.com/albums/rr86/btguymt/swat.jpg
http://i472.photobucket.com/albums/rr86/btguymt/swatpkg.jpg
http://i472.photobucket.com/albums/rr86/btguymt/sniper.jpg
http://i472.photobucket.com/albums/rr86/btguymt/iceman.jpg
http://i472.photobucket.com/albums/rr86/btguymt/marquis.jpg
http://i472.photobucket.com/albums/rr86/btguymt/blackicejpg.jpg
http://i472.photobucket.com/albums/rr86/btguymt/stud.jpg
http://i472.photobucket.com/albums/rr86/btguymt/rock.jpg
http://i472.photobucket.com/albums/rr86/btguymt/edge.jpg

heres the specs....
Brace Height Draw Weights Draw Length A2A IBO MSR
Admiral 7" 40,50,60,70 24-30 31 1/16" 320 $829 
Captain 7" 50,60,70 24-30 34" 323 $849 
Sentinel 7" 40,50,60,70 24.5-30.5 36.75 325 $849 
Brigadier 8" 40,50,60,70 25-30 40" 315 $849 
82nd 6.125 60,60,70 26.5-30.5 36.25 350 $829 
SWAT 7 1/8 50,60,70 26-31" 34" 322 $699 
/pkg $999 
Sniper 7.875 60,70 27-30 34.062 312 $649 

Iceman 7.125 40,50,60,70 26-30 31.5 323 $829 
Marquis 7" 50,60,70 26-30 34.5 322 $749 
Black Ice 7.5 50,60,70 26-30 32 318 $699 
Stud 7" 50,60,70 25-30 33.25 318 $629
Rock 7" 40,50,60,70 25-30 31.625 318 $449 
Edge 7" 29,60 19-29 31 [email protected] $299 

and if you really want a diamond, they are on sale now here....
http://www.bowhunterssuperstore.com/bows-compound-diamond-c-28_160.html

Adam


----------



## GVDocHoliday

Nice...a centerpivot with single cam...Iceman is best lookin' bow in the lineup.


----------



## Michihunter

Always been impressed with the Bowtech lineup but there doesn't appear to be any thing that stands out as a "WOW" with this years lineup. It all seems to be variations (and only very slight ones at that) of what they've had in the past. Mainly just name changes. The single cam center pivot may be the most innovative change they've made. Don't get me wrong, I'm sure Bowtech will still be one of the top dogs again this year but sorry, I'm not impressed as far as "new" goes.


----------



## Jet08

Sounds like mostly name changes to me, but I don't know if change is needed with their currents bows.


----------



## SA ULTRA MAG

Interesting.....all roller cable guards looks like Mathews and all string suppressors are on the lower stabilizer hole from the factory just like the Elites. Not near the arrow rest like the 2008 Generals and Airbornes.......hmmmm, change is good, RIGHT ?

I zoomed in on the limbs where the axles are and guess what, no rivets......hmmmm, I would be a little concerned about buying a new BowTech w/o the rivets. Sure my General with the new limbs work like new but it makes me wonder why they are not on the 2009 BowTechs.......YET !!! Oh no, another recall......lol. 

Could it be time to look at the Elite GT 500 or Z28 ?


----------



## cad679

The Brigadier looks like a spot killin machine. I cant wait to see the 2009 target colors!

Brett


----------



## steve1983




----------



## TripleJ

Those look good alot of changes on that center pivot point it's cool to see a single cam in the Bowtech line up, I like how the string supperssors are lowered. I like the constant progression of Bowtech they must have a hell of a lot engineers working for them.


----------



## Superhog

you buying an Elite? haha

maybe they fixed the limb issue....who knows??
If you ask me, the cable guard on the Guardian I have is Crapola!!!! I actually need to get a new cable because of it cutting (melting) the cable slide.

I like this string supresser better than the ugly thing they had on the bows last year...that looked like a "hey look at this hunk of rubber, lets stick it on the bow" deal.

the new ones look interesting, kind of curious as to what the other players will come out with.

AH


----------



## Swamp Monster

The limbs look interesting. There is no movement in the risor like last years center pivot designs...risor is fixed. Wonder if that will help or hinder limb life?? Hey, it's a bowtech, one must ask!! I hope they draw nicer than the General and the Airbones. Looking forward to shooting them.


----------



## SA ULTRA MAG

Superhog said:


> you buying an Elite?


 I'm thinking pretty serious about it, you'll know when you see The General in the classifieds or on AT.....lol.



Superhog said:


> Maybe they fixed the limb issue....who knows??


 They fixed The General limbs issues by adding a rivet to each end of the limb and I don't see one on the new models. Time will tell...... 



Superhog said:


> I like this string supresser better than the ugly thing they had on the bows last year...that looked like a "hey look at this hunk of rubber, lets stick it on the bow" deal.


 I agree......I've replaced mine and it is quieter than with the factory suppressor and it looks better.

Pat


----------



## mattm

I didn't like the string supressor near the sight before, couldn't help but look at it, I almost bought the general last year but that turned me off.


----------



## cjohnson664

I own a General and removed the stock s.s and got one to go off the raiser and love it.
Also I have read that the new bows have new metal brackets in the limbs but you can not
see them becouse it is under the camo.so they should not have any limb issues like they did this year. speaking of the in-velvet I guess you can feel it even more the then the old one.


----------



## Sabre03

I want to shoot the Iceman, is the guardian done being produced or has it just been renamed? I wish I had bought that last year, it was the best shooting bow I shot, but i didnt like the draw cycle


Hey Ninja when will you to start to get in your new BowTechs?


----------

